# Hilfe bei TP-Link Router einrichten



## handwurstschlaufe (12. Mai 2014)

Ich habe mir jetzt einen TP-Link TD-W8970B gekauft und habe Theoretische Probleme bei der Einrichtung meiner Zugangsdaten .

Theoretisch deshalb , weil ich nicht gesehen habe das der TP-Link einen RJ11 Anschluss hat , meine alte Fritzbox aber hat einen RJ45 Stecker - das heißt ich warte noch auf meinen Adapter den ich mir bei Ebay bestellt habe .

Ich habe aber trotzdem schonmal den Router angeschlossen und habe mir die Web Benutzeroberfläsche angeschaut . Leider alles nur auf Englisch und ein paar sachen verstehe ich nicht so ganz .
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir schonmal sagen was da hin kommt , damit ich wenn mein Adapter ankommt nicht dumm darstehe .

Also ich klicke oben Links auf Quick Setup und dann kommt schon die erste Hürde : Please enter the VPI/VCI provided by your Internet Service Provider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da weiß ich schonmal nicht was ich da eintragen soll .

Dann würde folgende Auswahl kommen , bei der ich glaub ich das oberste anklicken muss oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So und dann soll ich Username und Passwort eingeben , womit doch sicherlich meine 1und1 Zugangsnummer und mein Passwort gemeint ist ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## W111 (12. Mai 2014)

VPI/VCI 1&1: VPI = 1 VCI = 32


PPPOE

1und1/1234-567@online.de
Passwort
Passwort (bestätigen)



handwurstschlaufe schrieb:


> Kannst du mir vielleicht noch  erklären was es mit dem VPI und VCI auf sich hat und warum ich da die 1  bzw. die 32 eintragen soll .
> Ich würde es gerne auch verstehen - hab das nämlich noch nie gesehen .



VPI und VCI - Details


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (12. Mai 2014)

Super dank dir !

Kannst du mir vielleicht noch erklären was es mit dem VPI und VCI auf sich hat und warum ich da die 1 bzw. die 32 eintragen soll .

Ich würde es gerne auch verstehen - hab das nämlich noch nie gesehen .


----------

